# Testing IEE's Ti



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> I stared at the first one completely puzzled and then I suddenly realised it was a scale. Then it suddenly became easy. The second one, I have no clue what it's even trying to be. I couldn't find any discernible pattern in it.
> 
> It's not exactly an ideal test for Ti.


I agree, it is far from an ideal test for Ti... but we could perhaps get an approximate assessment.


----------



## Monteskiusz (Sep 16, 2015)

Tellus said:


> First question: E, it's a scale... you just add triangles etc. Second question: A, they are all letters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those question's are actually pretty easy but on the second one knowledge is required, theorythicly every question require little knowledge.


----------

